# Distrohopper



## Dikkie (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi all !

Today I released a new song called 'Distrohopper'.

It contains both techno, new beat and (post)rock.
Not the best combination, I know. But it happened that way.

You can check it out via different streaming platforms, choose wisely:
@bulevardi







Recorded in Linux Mint Xfce
Daw: Reaper
Synths with U-He Hive
Guitar effects with Mod Duo from ModDevices

Have a nice day !
x


----------



## Space Face (Jan 5, 2021)

I can't access it to hear it.

Reaper is great, I use it too.  Free as well.


----------

